# Pigeon Show Uk 2



## mini paul (Sep 16, 2007)

Here are a few pics from the show i attended saturday

http://picasaweb.google.co.uk/minipaul7/CountrySideLiveShow#


----------



## mini paul (Sep 16, 2007)

Just thought i would post just to make sure some of you not missed it


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Nice snaps... :-D


----------



## Columba livia! (May 4, 2009)

Very cool! Lucy! I have never got to go to a pigeon show.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Nice pictures, Paul!!

There are some really beautiful birds! Pouters always make me smile!!

Many thanks for posting!!

Love and Hugs
Shi


----------



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

nice pigeons........


----------



## mini paul (Sep 16, 2007)

Glad you liked the pics


----------

